# International Cub Decal Question



## DaltonCMCA (Aug 25, 2015)

What type of decal would a 1971 International Federal Yellow and white Cub have? Would it have the long sticker that says "Cub," or would it have the short sticker saying "International Cub?"


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

Here's one from that era..


----------



## DaltonCMCA (Aug 25, 2015)

What about a Cub tractor?


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

Like this?


----------



## DaltonCMCA (Aug 25, 2015)

Well, yes but our's is a 71'. It originally had the boxy one saying, "International Cub." We are not sure this is correct as it was repainted red over the federal yellow and white.


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

This appears to be more along the lines of what you describe. Not sure of the exact year of this picture but it's close to '71.


----------



## DaltonCMCA (Aug 25, 2015)

That is probably it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

I'd love to have that one. Don't need it, really have no use for it. I'd still like to have one though!


----------



## DaltonCMCA (Aug 25, 2015)

They're really fun.


----------



## DaltonCMCA (Aug 25, 2015)

I think according to various sources, that is safe to say that a 1971 Cub would have the decal reading like this:

International
Cub​
Just wanted to leave this here for future reference for others.


----------

